# Pensacola Pier 8/6/11



## tquinta12 (Jul 2, 2011)

Went to Pensacola Pier yesterday. My second time since ive moved here. gotta say I was happy. it was sooo hot but had a great time. pulled in a couple hardtails, some hand sized bonita (i was told) and about 5 Spanish. Spanish were hitting hard around 6pm. first time catching any of these species. the couple next to me even caught a pufferfish and a robyn? fun time.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

That would be a Sea Robin...a bottom feeder and not worth a darn to eat...have heard that if you get a big enough one, you get a LITTLE meat....not worth the trouble...in your last pic, you had a nice spanish...and a gotcha...are but I don't see a leader on your line???


----------



## tquinta12 (Jul 2, 2011)

I know i thought it was interesting, never seen these species aside from the bonita.


----------

